# Assistant Midwife



## barbacasec (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a modifer question- 
At our practice the Midwife's have been approved to assistant with C-sections. My question is this can I use modifer 80 which is for a assistant physician or is there something else I should be using since they are midwifes not physicians?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Dec 1, 2008)

*assistant midwife*

I'm not sure about this either, (I haven't ran across this in our facility), but according to the Coding with Modifier 3rd edition, page 223:
"A PA or other nonphysician provider who assists at surgery, for example, would not use modifier 80. The modifier a nonphysician provider would use is the HCPCS modifier AS." You might check there and see if this is what your looking for. 
On page 224 it says:
A nonphysician practitioner's allowance for assisting at surgery is 85% of the 16% that physicians are allowed. The appropriate assistant surgeon modifier (80 or AS) must be submitted with surgical code(s) when billing is done for an assistant-at-surgery.


----------

